# Perthshire Trip



## dishy (Aug 31, 2011)

Had a very nice trip up to Scotland last month to see the inlaws. Fortunately this time i got to take the golf clubs!
The mrs would drop me off and if there was someone to have a game with, all the better.
First point of call on thursday morning was Murrayshall.
2 courses for Â£50. Played the sorter Lynedoch on my own in the morning. Not a soul on it, like millionaires golf. The course itself was good,only 5300 off the whites with a couple of sub 100 yard par 3's which im not a huge fan of. A few blind tee shots are tricky also on your first round but it was a nice introduction. Greens were pretty nice for a second course. Happy to shoot 72 on a par 69 tho.
Pleasant lunch in the bar of scampi and then onto the championship course. Hooked up with a couple of older members who tho werent the best golfers but were lovley company. Tougher longer course, faster greens. Highlight was chipping in at 18 for a 2, low light was the par 5 9th, which goes sideways and you need to hit 8 iron off the tee. Wrong wrong wrong. Still, happy with a 79,most enjoyable and would definatley play again.

Friday morning took me to a strange venue. King James VI golf club is on an island in the middle of the river Tay.
You have to park in Perth and walk over a railway bridge through the allotments to get to it. The facilities are fine, the buildings basic. Â£28 for a round. The course obviously is pretty short and tight, but wonderfully peaceful. Not too wet underfoot consdering the recent rain and the greens were tidy. Loved the 16th 253 yeard par 3. Proper golf shot needed there! Pleased with a 77 round here.






My final day was at Dunkeld and Birnham in the pretty village of Dunkeld. Originally a 9 hole course it was expanded about 15 years ago to 18 holes.Par 70 and some beautiful views. Â£37 for the day seemed reasonable
The first 7 holes and the last 2 are the old course with those inbetween the new ones. Small greens, a few burns make for a tricky course. Played with 3 guys from Essex and shot 2 over so well happy. |Felt sorry for the hackers out just behind us. 4 ball with buggys, took 4 hours to play 7 holes. WOW. LOL
All in all a lovely trip, helped by the weahter and nice to play affordable golf in Scotland.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it. I've heard a few positive things about Dunkeld, I must sample it one day plus its in a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 1, 2011)

perthshire trip and no Gleneagles in there


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2011)

Played King James VI when we were up there many years ago. Didn't really enjoy it, a bit bland for me personally but I guess they were limited on what they could achieve given the fact it's surrounded by water.


----------



## dishy (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it was a little back and forth, but amazing considering its location. 
Would have loved to play Gleneagles but at Â£120 a go it's just a bit pricey. The 5 games round the 3 courses i did play was less than that ccombined....


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah it was a little back and forth, but amazing considering its location.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the pictures in the clubhouse from when it was flooded a few years back?
Jeez, it's a wonder it ever recovered from that.
It's a bit weird playing a course where you are standing over a putt and a water skier goes past


----------



## CliveW (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a bit weird playing a course where you are standing over a putt and a water skier goes past
   

Click to expand...

Or something a bit bigger!!!


----------

